# Freezing Green Peanuts?



## dougmays (May 20, 2013)

Howdy! I've been meaning to  post this question for awhile but keep forgetting. I live down in fort lauderdale, not exactly peanut country...but my mom lives in the heart of peanut land up in central florida and they have crazy deals, sometimes .99/lb. I wanted to buy a bunch...thinking maybe 20-30lbs (i love me some boiled peanuts) and freeze them in bunches so that i dont have to cook them all at once and i'll have them year round.

Does anyone think that freezing the green peanuts is a bad idea? or would this be ideal for preservation?


----------



## kathrynn (May 20, 2013)

Doug.....I would cook them....then freeze them boiled.  Sorry...going to be a bunch of work....but I boil those goobers....and freeze in packages.  My 2 cents.

Kat


----------

